# Church forced to remove the word " Jesus" from Easter advertising



## MindWars

Church Forced to Remove the Word ‘Jesus’ From Easter Advertising

*A church has been forced to remove the word ‘Jesus’ from its signs ahead of Easter because it has been causing offence.*


Nope there's no attack on Christians world wide, and the pathetic losers who bend over and obey "  the removal of it" , you are the weak ,........  Exactly the same in American bend over and obey you are weak.


----------



## mdk

That's stupid.


----------



## Faun

MindWars said:


> Church Forced to Remove the Word ‘Jesus’ From Easter Advertising
> 
> *A church has been forced to remove the word ‘Jesus’ from its signs ahead of Easter because it has been causing offence.*
> 
> 
> Nope there's no attack on Christians world wide, and the pathetic losers who bend over and obey "  the removal of it" , you are the weak ,........  Exactly the same in American bend over and obey you are weak.


Why do you think the manager of a shopping center doesn't have the right to dictate what is put in the shopping center he/she manages?


----------



## tyroneweaver

The  Churches in Australia are pretty empty. They have huge beautiful churches but when you go in, they're empty.


----------



## OldLady

MindWars said:


> Church Forced to Remove the Word ‘Jesus’ From Easter Advertising
> 
> *A church has been forced to remove the word ‘Jesus’ from its signs ahead of Easter because it has been causing offence.*
> 
> 
> Nope there's no attack on Christians world wide, and the pathetic losers who bend over and obey "  the removal of it" , you are the weak ,........  Exactly the same in American bend over and obey you are weak.


According to your article, they changed it from Jesus to Christ.  This is another one of those stellar articles including almost no facts.
Compliments once again on a bullshit thread.


----------



## MindWars

Faun said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> Church Forced to Remove the Word ‘Jesus’ From Easter Advertising
> 
> *A church has been forced to remove the word ‘Jesus’ from its signs ahead of Easter because it has been causing offence.*
> 
> 
> Nope there's no attack on Christians world wide, and the pathetic losers who bend over and obey "  the removal of it" , you are the weak ,........  Exactly the same in American bend over and obey you are weak.
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you think the manager of a shopping center doesn't have the right to dictate what is put in the shopping center he/she manages?
Click to expand...


.............................................................................


----------



## Pogo

Churches are "advertising" now?


----------



## MindWars

OldLady said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> Church Forced to Remove the Word ‘Jesus’ From Easter Advertising
> 
> *A church has been forced to remove the word ‘Jesus’ from its signs ahead of Easter because it has been causing offence.*
> 
> 
> Nope there's no attack on Christians world wide, and the pathetic losers who bend over and obey "  the removal of it" , you are the weak ,........  Exactly the same in American bend over and obey you are weak.
> 
> 
> 
> According to your article, they changed it from Jesus to Christ.  This is another one of those stellar articles including almost no facts.
> Compliments once again on a bullshit thread.
Click to expand...


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------  fill in the blank


----------



## MindWars

Pogo said:


> Churches are "advertising" now?




----------------------------------------------------  imagine what the blank says to you.


----------



## mdk

Pogo said:


> Churches are "advertising" now?



Plenty do and for a myriad of reasons. Services, hours, festivals, fish frys, etc...

I am going to a fish fry tonight with my parents. I want some homemade pierogies.


----------



## Pogo

MindWars said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Churches are "advertising" now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------  imagine what the blank says to you.
Click to expand...


"The blank" is what I get every time I try to figure out why you post the Alex John Brinkley Jones drooling detritus you do.  A bigly blank.


----------



## MindWars




----------



## Pogo

mdk said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Churches are "advertising" now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plenty do and for a myriad of reasons. Services, hours, festivals, fish frys, etc...
> 
> I am going to a fish fry tonight with my parents. I want some homemade pierogies.
Click to expand...


Homemade pierogies are da bomb.

The point was that "advertising" means you're selling something.  Specifically you're trying to persuade people to buy something they don't need. (If they need it, it doesn't need advertising).  It's a revealing choice of gerund.

Either a Freudian slip, or perhaps somebody's been following the Rump Fraud University playbook:  "You don't sell products, benefits or solution --- you sell _feelings_".


----------



## OldLady

Pogo said:


> Churches are "advertising" now?


You need to come down off the mountain a little more, Pogo.  Or on second thought, maybe you should stay where you are.


----------



## BlindBoo

I'd demand a refund.

Jesus, um I mean, Christ!


----------



## OldLady

mdk said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Churches are "advertising" now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plenty do and for a myriad of reasons. Services, hours, festivals, fish frys, etc...
> 
> I am going to a fish fry tonight with my parents. I want some homemade pierogies.
Click to expand...

At a Fish Fry?
That's as bad as up here serving coleslaw at spaghetti suppers.


----------



## bodecea

MindWars said:


> Church Forced to Remove the Word ‘Jesus’ From Easter Advertising
> 
> *A church has been forced to remove the word ‘Jesus’ from its signs ahead of Easter because it has been causing offence.*
> 
> 
> Nope there's no attack on Christians world wide, and the pathetic losers who bend over and obey "  the removal of it" , you are the weak ,........  Exactly the same in American bend over and obey you are weak.


Infowars......sure, buddy.


----------



## Pogo

OldLady said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Churches are "advertising" now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plenty do and for a myriad of reasons. Services, hours, festivals, fish frys, etc...
> 
> I am going to a fish fry tonight with my parents. I want some homemade pierogies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At a Fish Fry?
> That's as bad as up here serving coleslaw at spaghetti suppers.
Click to expand...


Yabbut pierogies are way better than cole slaw.


----------



## emilynghiem

Pogo said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Churches are "advertising" now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plenty do and for a myriad of reasons. Services, hours, festivals, fish frys, etc...
> 
> I am going to a fish fry tonight with my parents. I want some homemade pierogies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Homemade pierogies are da bomb.
> 
> The point was that "advertising" means you're selling something.  Specifically you're trying to persuade people to buy something they don't need. (If they need it, it doesn't need advertising).  It's a revealing choice of gerund.
> 
> Either a Freudian slip, or perhaps somebody's been following the Rump Fraud University playbook:  "You don't sell products, benefits or solution --- you sell _feelings_".
Click to expand...


Okay Pogo does this mean get rid of all Political Advertising, too?
I think you have a great point there, do we need politicians telling us what we need?
Are any selling real solutions or just themselves?

Jesus and Buddha shared Truth and Wisdom for FREE.
Anyone is FREE to read the laws in the Bible and Constitution and
enforce them directly instead of waiting on Govt to tell us what rights we have and don't have.
They are already written and just require enforcement by the people to be social contracts 
where consent of the governed is the basis of law and governance.

Isn't it the business of political parties to take what is already FREE
(ie freedom of choice and natural rights) and sell them back for profit?

Hmmm Pogo this advertising angle, maybe you are on to something here!


----------



## emilynghiem

MindWars said:


> Church Forced to Remove the Word ‘Jesus’ From Easter Advertising
> 
> *A church has been forced to remove the word ‘Jesus’ from its signs ahead of Easter because it has been causing offence.*
> 
> 
> Nope there's no attack on Christians world wide, and the pathetic losers who bend over and obey "  the removal of it" , you are the weak ,........  Exactly the same in American bend over and obey you are weak.



Jehovah's Witnesses and other denominations I know
don't recognize either the name "Jesus" (which should be Yeshua or Yashua)
or "Easter" which came from Ester and Pagan references (JW don't recognize any secular holidays).

The Bible in Romans says not to judge people for their holidays; if they are given
something by God as their tradition to honor then let them honor it.  So people
should leave each other alone if they are believers under Scripture.

If you are under the Constitution, and the Golden Rule of reciprocity and equal protection for all,
then if you want free speech without censorship it makes sense to respect the same for others.
How can we demand equal rights but go around depriving this from others?
Makes no sense it goes against natural laws.

What comes around goes around, you reap what you sow.
So if you don't like other people ganging up and coercing you to change
how you see or say things, why would you do this to someone else?


----------



## playtime

easter is a based in paganism.


----------



## miketx




----------



## mdk

OldLady said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Churches are "advertising" now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plenty do and for a myriad of reasons. Services, hours, festivals, fish frys, etc...
> 
> I am going to a fish fry tonight with my parents. I want some homemade pierogies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At a Fish Fry?
> That's as bad as up here serving coleslaw at spaghetti suppers.
Click to expand...


This region has a very large Eastern European heritage. You can’t swing a wiffle ball bat without hitting a Polish Catholic.


----------



## bodecea

Pogo said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Churches are "advertising" now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plenty do and for a myriad of reasons. Services, hours, festivals, fish frys, etc...
> 
> I am going to a fish fry tonight with my parents. I want some homemade pierogies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Homemade pierogies are da bomb.
> 
> The point was that "advertising" means you're selling something.  Specifically you're trying to persuade people to buy something they don't need. (If they need it, it doesn't need advertising).  It's a revealing choice of gerund.
> 
> Either a Freudian slip, or perhaps somebody's been following the Rump Fraud University playbook:  "You don't sell products, benefits or solution --- you sell _feelings_".
Click to expand...

I've not had "perogies"....what are they? And what are the ingredients?


----------



## bodecea

mdk said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Churches are "advertising" now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plenty do and for a myriad of reasons. Services, hours, festivals, fish frys, etc...
> 
> I am going to a fish fry tonight with my parents. I want some homemade pierogies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At a Fish Fry?
> That's as bad as up here serving coleslaw at spaghetti suppers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This region has a very large Eastern European heritage. You can’t swing a wiffle ball bat without hitting a Polish Catholic.
Click to expand...

Sounds like Buffalo.


----------



## Pogo

emilynghiem said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Churches are "advertising" now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plenty do and for a myriad of reasons. Services, hours, festivals, fish frys, etc...
> 
> I am going to a fish fry tonight with my parents. I want some homemade pierogies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Homemade pierogies are da bomb.
> 
> The point was that "advertising" means you're selling something.  Specifically you're trying to persuade people to buy something they don't need. (If they need it, it doesn't need advertising).  It's a revealing choice of gerund.
> 
> Either a Freudian slip, or perhaps somebody's been following the Rump Fraud University playbook:  "You don't sell products, benefits or solution --- you sell _feelings_".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay Pogo does this mean get rid of all Political Advertising, too?
> I think you have a great point there, do we need politicians telling us what we need?
> Are any selling real solutions or just themselves?
> 
> Jesus and Buddha shared Truth and Wisdom for FREE.
> Anyone is FREE to read the laws in the Bible and Constitution and
> enforce them directly instead of waiting on Govt to tell us what rights we have and don't have.
> They are already written and just require enforcement by the people to be social contracts
> where consent of the governed is the basis of law and governance.
> 
> Isn't it the business of political parties to take what is already FREE
> (ie freedom of choice and natural rights) and sell them back for profit?
> 
> Hmmm Pogo this advertising angle, maybe you are on to something here!
Click to expand...


Let's not overthink it.  I'm simply noting the fact that if an entity is *advertising *something, it means they're *selling *something.  Which considering it's a church, is remarkably candid.  Probably more than the writer intended.


----------



## OldLady

mdk said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Churches are "advertising" now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plenty do and for a myriad of reasons. Services, hours, festivals, fish frys, etc...
> 
> I am going to a fish fry tonight with my parents. I want some homemade pierogies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At a Fish Fry?
> That's as bad as up here serving coleslaw at spaghetti suppers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This region has a very large Eastern European heritage. You can’t swing a wiffle ball bat without hitting a Polish Catholic.
Click to expand...

Kugel rocks!  I envy you.


----------



## mdk

bodecea said:


> I've not had "perogies"....what are they? And what are the ingredients?



Your life is about to change:

Perogies Recipe

They are super versatile. You can make savory or sweet ones depending on your tastes. Sauerkraut stuffed is my favorite.


----------



## miketx

cook small potato in microwave until done

remove peel

mash it up real real real real real real good until all lumps are gone

put 1/2 teaspoon vanilla ** optional **

measure 1/2 cup of the potato and put in bowl

start adding powdered sugar - will need about a box

will be hard to mix then will get real liquidy keep adding sugar until you get a dough

lay out wax paper on counter

sprinkle wax paper with powdered sugar

lay out roll of dough then roll out to a rectangle

put more sugar

spread peanut butter all over roll out

roll up and refrigerate

slice up

chill for a day

eat


----------



## Pogo

bodecea said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Churches are "advertising" now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plenty do and for a myriad of reasons. Services, hours, festivals, fish frys, etc...
> 
> I am going to a fish fry tonight with my parents. I want some homemade pierogies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Homemade pierogies are da bomb.
> 
> The point was that "advertising" means you're selling something.  Specifically you're trying to persuade people to buy something they don't need. (If they need it, it doesn't need advertising).  It's a revealing choice of gerund.
> 
> Either a Freudian slip, or perhaps somebody's been following the Rump Fraud University playbook:  "You don't sell products, benefits or solution --- you sell _feelings_".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've not had "perogies"....what are they? And what are the ingredients?
Click to expand...


Delicious folded dumpling, can include cheeses, veggies, whatever one likes.




​One time many years ago a co-worker who happened to be from Poland brought me a whole bucket full of homemade pierogi for my birthday.  I loved 'em ever since.


----------



## OldLady

Pogo said:


> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Churches are "advertising" now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plenty do and for a myriad of reasons. Services, hours, festivals, fish frys, etc...
> 
> I am going to a fish fry tonight with my parents. I want some homemade pierogies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Homemade pierogies are da bomb.
> 
> The point was that "advertising" means you're selling something.  Specifically you're trying to persuade people to buy something they don't need. (If they need it, it doesn't need advertising).  It's a revealing choice of gerund.
> 
> Either a Freudian slip, or perhaps somebody's been following the Rump Fraud University playbook:  "You don't sell products, benefits or solution --- you sell _feelings_".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay Pogo does this mean get rid of all Political Advertising, too?
> I think you have a great point there, do we need politicians telling us what we need?
> Are any selling real solutions or just themselves?
> 
> Jesus and Buddha shared Truth and Wisdom for FREE.
> Anyone is FREE to read the laws in the Bible and Constitution and
> enforce them directly instead of waiting on Govt to tell us what rights we have and don't have.
> They are already written and just require enforcement by the people to be social contracts
> where consent of the governed is the basis of law and governance.
> 
> Isn't it the business of political parties to take what is already FREE
> (ie freedom of choice and natural rights) and sell them back for profit?
> 
> Hmmm Pogo this advertising angle, maybe you are on to something here!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let's not overthink it.  I'm simply noting the fact that if an entity is *advertising *something, it means they're *selling *something.  Which considering it's a church, is remarkably candid.  Probably more than the writer intended.
Click to expand...





I was scandalized the first time I saw one of these, but I guess in NYC you gotta compete.


----------



## bodecea

playtime said:


> easter is a based in paganism.


Especially the whole egg and bunny thing.


----------



## emilynghiem

OldLady said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> Church Forced to Remove the Word ‘Jesus’ From Easter Advertising
> 
> *A church has been forced to remove the word ‘Jesus’ from its signs ahead of Easter because it has been causing offence.*
> 
> 
> Nope there's no attack on Christians world wide, and the pathetic losers who bend over and obey "  the removal of it" , you are the weak ,........  Exactly the same in American bend over and obey you are weak.
> 
> 
> 
> According to your article, they changed it from Jesus to Christ.  This is another one of those stellar articles including almost no facts.
> Compliments once again on a bullshit thread.
Click to expand...


Wow Thanks OldLady
These do mean different things.

I prefer to teach that Christ Jesus means Restorative Justice,
and including the Holy Spirit means Peace and Justice
or Justice with Mercy.

Salvation is one of the names, but
Equal Justice Under Law is how I would translate "Jesus is Lord"
into secular terms that even atheists, humanists, feminists or other nonchristians 
can understand as universal and including ALL people.

Jesus as Justice is subject to human bias and gets us in trouble.
People are going to fight over biased calls for Justice that 
appear to be for one group only and saying others are on the wrong side.

True Justice that is universal and lasting applies and includes EVERYONE.

Uniting in Christ to me means uniting by Conscience.
Christianity means Charity.
And being Christian is being Conscionable
while being unchristian refers to behavior that is unconscionable.

I use the term nonchristian to mean "not of that culture"
but someone nonchristian can still be of the same faith, just not relate to the cultural practices
or expressions.

I use the term nontheist to refer to secular thinkers or terms
that are neutral, so this isn't necessary against God Jesus the Bible or Christianity
but recognizes secular gentiles are under natural laws and "nontheist" approaches.
Jesus still governs those as a separate fold of the same flock.


----------



## bodecea

Pogo said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Churches are "advertising" now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plenty do and for a myriad of reasons. Services, hours, festivals, fish frys, etc...
> 
> I am going to a fish fry tonight with my parents. I want some homemade pierogies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Homemade pierogies are da bomb.
> 
> The point was that "advertising" means you're selling something.  Specifically you're trying to persuade people to buy something they don't need. (If they need it, it doesn't need advertising).  It's a revealing choice of gerund.
> 
> Either a Freudian slip, or perhaps somebody's been following the Rump Fraud University playbook:  "You don't sell products, benefits or solution --- you sell _feelings_".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've not had "perogies"....what are they? And what are the ingredients?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Delicious folded dumpling, can include cheeses, veggies, whatever one likes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​One time many years ago a co-worker who happened to be from Poland brought me a whole bucket full of homemade pierogi for my birthday.  I loved 'em ever since.
Click to expand...

Looks good....interesting how so many cultures have something similar to that.


----------



## mdk

OldLady said:


> Kugel rocks! I envy you.



It sure does. Haluski with kielbasa is also pretty awesome. That’s what I made for dinner on Wednesday. Nom!


----------



## Pogo

bodecea said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> easter is a based in paganism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Especially the whole egg and bunny thing.
Click to expand...


And obviously, the timing.


----------



## playtime

bodecea said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Churches are "advertising" now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plenty do and for a myriad of reasons. Services, hours, festivals, fish frys, etc...
> 
> I am going to a fish fry tonight with my parents. I want some homemade pierogies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Homemade pierogies are da bomb.
> 
> The point was that "advertising" means you're selling something.  Specifically you're trying to persuade people to buy something they don't need. (If they need it, it doesn't need advertising).  It's a revealing choice of gerund.
> 
> Either a Freudian slip, or perhaps somebody's been following the Rump Fraud University playbook:  "You don't sell products, benefits or solution --- you sell _feelings_".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've not had "perogies"....what are they? And what are the ingredients?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Delicious folded dumpling, can include cheeses, veggies, whatever one likes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​One time many years ago a co-worker who happened to be from Poland brought me a whole bucket full of homemade pierogi for my birthday.  I loved 'em ever since.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Looks good....interesting how so many cultures have something similar to that.
Click to expand...


italy has ravioli

china & japan have dumplings/pot stickers


----------



## koshergrl

tyroneweaver said:


> The  Churches in Australia are pretty empty. They have huge beautiful churches but when you go in, they're empty.


Australians are descended from criminals, why is anybody surprised?


----------



## emilynghiem

bodecea said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> easter is a based in paganism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Especially the whole egg and bunny thing.
Click to expand...




bodecea said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> easter is a based in paganism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Especially the whole egg and bunny thing.
Click to expand...


Okay bodecea Forget the egg thing.
How about a pancake on that bunny?


----------



## BlindBoo

emilynghiem said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Churches are "advertising" now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plenty do and for a myriad of reasons. Services, hours, festivals, fish frys, etc...
> 
> I am going to a fish fry tonight with my parents. I want some homemade pierogies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Homemade pierogies are da bomb.
> 
> The point was that "advertising" means you're selling something.  Specifically you're trying to persuade people to buy something they don't need. (If they need it, it doesn't need advertising).  It's a revealing choice of gerund.
> 
> Either a Freudian slip, or perhaps somebody's been following the Rump Fraud University playbook:  "You don't sell products, benefits or solution --- you sell _feelings_".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay Pogo does this mean get rid of all Political Advertising, too?
> I think you have a great point there, do we need politicians telling us what we need?
> Are any selling real solutions or just themselves?
> 
> Jesus and Buddha shared Truth and Wisdom for FREE.
> Anyone is FREE to read the laws in the Bible and Constitution and
> enforce them directly instead of waiting on Govt to tell us what rights we have and don't have.
> They are already written and just require enforcement by the people to be social contracts
> where consent of the governed is the basis of law and governance.
> 
> Isn't it the business of political parties to take what is already FREE
> (ie freedom of choice and natural rights) and sell them back for profit?
> 
> Hmmm Pogo this advertising angle, maybe you are on to something here!
Click to expand...


Wasn't it a Shopping Center in Australia that made the call?  In the US, a politician would never get away with forcing that change on a Church.  

Look what they did with their gun problem.


----------



## mdk

Us making potato and cheese ones at the cabin several weeks ago:


----------



## bodecea

emilynghiem said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> easter is a based in paganism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Especially the whole egg and bunny thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> easter is a based in paganism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Especially the whole egg and bunny thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay bodecea Forget the egg thing.
> How about a pancake on that bunny?
Click to expand...

Well....why not?


----------



## OldLady

emilynghiem said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> Church Forced to Remove the Word ‘Jesus’ From Easter Advertising
> 
> *A church has been forced to remove the word ‘Jesus’ from its signs ahead of Easter because it has been causing offence.*
> 
> 
> Nope there's no attack on Christians world wide, and the pathetic losers who bend over and obey "  the removal of it" , you are the weak ,........  Exactly the same in American bend over and obey you are weak.
> 
> 
> 
> According to your article, they changed it from Jesus to Christ.  This is another one of those stellar articles including almost no facts.
> Compliments once again on a bullshit thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow Thanks OldLady
> These do mean different things.
> 
> I prefer to teach that Christ Jesus means Restorative Justice,
> and including the Holy Spirit means Peace and Justice
> or Justice with Mercy.
> 
> Salvation is one of the names, but
> Equal Justice Under Law is how I would translate "Jesus is Lord"
> into secular terms that even atheists, humanists, feminists or other nonchristians
> can understand as universal and including ALL people.
> 
> Jesus as Justice is subject to human bias and gets us in trouble.
> People are going to fight over biased calls for Justice that
> appear to be for one group only and saying others are on the wrong side.
> 
> True Justice that is universal and lasting applies and includes EVERYONE.
> 
> Uniting in Christ to me means uniting by Conscience.
> Christianity means Charity.
> And being Christian is being Conscionable
> while being unchristian refers to behavior that is unconscionable.
> 
> I use the term nonchristian to mean "not of that culture"
> but someone nonchristian can still be of the same faith, just not relate to the cultural practices
> or expressions.
> 
> I use the term nontheist to refer to secular thinkers or terms
> that are neutral, so this isn't necessary against God Jesus the Bible or Christianity
> but recognizes secular gentiles are under natural laws and "nontheist" approaches.
> Jesus still governs those as a separate fold of the same flock.
Click to expand...

I don't think your personal interpretation of "Jesus" and "Christ" apply here, Em.  I'm not even sure where you got all those phrases from--they weren't in the very short article I saw in the link.
It's just another of MindWars' threads that strings a misleading or downright false title and then a nothing burger that invites like minded bigots to chime in.
Or at least from the very limited amount of information in the OP, that's what I got from it.


----------



## emilynghiem

OldLady said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Churches are "advertising" now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plenty do and for a myriad of reasons. Services, hours, festivals, fish frys, etc...
> 
> I am going to a fish fry tonight with my parents. I want some homemade pierogies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Homemade pierogies are da bomb.
> 
> The point was that "advertising" means you're selling something.  Specifically you're trying to persuade people to buy something they don't need. (If they need it, it doesn't need advertising).  It's a revealing choice of gerund.
> 
> Either a Freudian slip, or perhaps somebody's been following the Rump Fraud University playbook:  "You don't sell products, benefits or solution --- you sell _feelings_".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay Pogo does this mean get rid of all Political Advertising, too?
> I think you have a great point there, do we need politicians telling us what we need?
> Are any selling real solutions or just themselves?
> 
> Jesus and Buddha shared Truth and Wisdom for FREE.
> Anyone is FREE to read the laws in the Bible and Constitution and
> enforce them directly instead of waiting on Govt to tell us what rights we have and don't have.
> They are already written and just require enforcement by the people to be social contracts
> where consent of the governed is the basis of law and governance.
> 
> Isn't it the business of political parties to take what is already FREE
> (ie freedom of choice and natural rights) and sell them back for profit?
> 
> Hmmm Pogo this advertising angle, maybe you are on to something here!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let's not overthink it.  I'm simply noting the fact that if an entity is *advertising *something, it means they're *selling *something.  Which considering it's a church, is remarkably candid.  Probably more than the writer intended.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 182994
> 
> I was scandalized the first time I saw one of these, but I guess in NYC you gotta compete.
Click to expand...


----------



## playtime

happy easter everybody!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OldLady

emilynghiem said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Plenty do and for a myriad of reasons. Services, hours, festivals, fish frys, etc...
> 
> I am going to a fish fry tonight with my parents. I want some homemade pierogies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Homemade pierogies are da bomb.
> 
> The point was that "advertising" means you're selling something.  Specifically you're trying to persuade people to buy something they don't need. (If they need it, it doesn't need advertising).  It's a revealing choice of gerund.
> 
> Either a Freudian slip, or perhaps somebody's been following the Rump Fraud University playbook:  "You don't sell products, benefits or solution --- you sell _feelings_".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay Pogo does this mean get rid of all Political Advertising, too?
> I think you have a great point there, do we need politicians telling us what we need?
> Are any selling real solutions or just themselves?
> 
> Jesus and Buddha shared Truth and Wisdom for FREE.
> Anyone is FREE to read the laws in the Bible and Constitution and
> enforce them directly instead of waiting on Govt to tell us what rights we have and don't have.
> They are already written and just require enforcement by the people to be social contracts
> where consent of the governed is the basis of law and governance.
> 
> Isn't it the business of political parties to take what is already FREE
> (ie freedom of choice and natural rights) and sell them back for profit?
> 
> Hmmm Pogo this advertising angle, maybe you are on to something here!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let's not overthink it.  I'm simply noting the fact that if an entity is *advertising *something, it means they're *selling *something.  Which considering it's a church, is remarkably candid.  Probably more than the writer intended.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 182994
> 
> I was scandalized the first time I saw one of these, but I guess in NYC you gotta compete.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Emily!  That's gross!
Has your account been hacked?


----------



## OldLady

playtime said:


> happy easter everybody!!!!!!!!!!!


That's sweet.


----------



## mdk

Emily is a scamp today.


----------



## OldLady

mdk said:


> Emily is a scamp today.


I guess to hell.  If that thing didn't have so much fur on it, she'd be reported by now


----------



## Pogo

playtime said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Plenty do and for a myriad of reasons. Services, hours, festivals, fish frys, etc...
> 
> I am going to a fish fry tonight with my parents. I want some homemade pierogies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Homemade pierogies are da bomb.
> 
> The point was that "advertising" means you're selling something.  Specifically you're trying to persuade people to buy something they don't need. (If they need it, it doesn't need advertising).  It's a revealing choice of gerund.
> 
> Either a Freudian slip, or perhaps somebody's been following the Rump Fraud University playbook:  "You don't sell products, benefits or solution --- you sell _feelings_".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've not had "perogies"....what are they? And what are the ingredients?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Delicious folded dumpling, can include cheeses, veggies, whatever one likes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​One time many years ago a co-worker who happened to be from Poland brought me a whole bucket full of homemade pierogi for my birthday.  I loved 'em ever since.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Looks good....interesting how so many cultures have something similar to that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> italy has ravioli
> 
> china & japan have dumplings/pot stickers
Click to expand...


The Subcontinent has samosa....

You can usually find an easy prefab (pierogi) intro in your grocer's freezer.  I like to steam them out of the frozen state an then brown them for a coupla minutes in a frying pan.


----------



## Pogo

BlindBoo said:


> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Churches are "advertising" now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plenty do and for a myriad of reasons. Services, hours, festivals, fish frys, etc...
> 
> I am going to a fish fry tonight with my parents. I want some homemade pierogies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Homemade pierogies are da bomb.
> 
> The point was that "advertising" means you're selling something.  Specifically you're trying to persuade people to buy something they don't need. (If they need it, it doesn't need advertising).  It's a revealing choice of gerund.
> 
> Either a Freudian slip, or perhaps somebody's been following the Rump Fraud University playbook:  "You don't sell products, benefits or solution --- you sell _feelings_".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay Pogo does this mean get rid of all Political Advertising, too?
> I think you have a great point there, do we need politicians telling us what we need?
> Are any selling real solutions or just themselves?
> 
> Jesus and Buddha shared Truth and Wisdom for FREE.
> Anyone is FREE to read the laws in the Bible and Constitution and
> enforce them directly instead of waiting on Govt to tell us what rights we have and don't have.
> They are already written and just require enforcement by the people to be social contracts
> where consent of the governed is the basis of law and governance.
> 
> Isn't it the business of political parties to take what is already FREE
> (ie freedom of choice and natural rights) and sell them back for profit?
> 
> Hmmm Pogo this advertising angle, maybe you are on to something here!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wasn't it a Shopping Center in Australia that made the call?  In the US, a politician would never get away with forcing that change on a Church.
> 
> Look what they did with their gun problem.
Click to expand...


It was a shopping centre editing its own sign, after which it relented and apologized.  The article never explained what the difference is between "Jesus" and "Christ" (obviously the first is a name and the second is a title) but it's a reasonable guess that the centre didn't want polarizing language on its entry sign as it might depress business therein.  That would be my guess.


----------



## playtime

Pogo said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Homemade pierogies are da bomb.
> 
> The point was that "advertising" means you're selling something.  Specifically you're trying to persuade people to buy something they don't need. (If they need it, it doesn't need advertising).  It's a revealing choice of gerund.
> 
> Either a Freudian slip, or perhaps somebody's been following the Rump Fraud University playbook:  "You don't sell products, benefits or solution --- you sell _feelings_".
> 
> 
> 
> I've not had "perogies"....what are they? And what are the ingredients?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Delicious folded dumpling, can include cheeses, veggies, whatever one likes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​One time many years ago a co-worker who happened to be from Poland brought me a whole bucket full of homemade pierogi for my birthday.  I loved 'em ever since.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Looks good....interesting how so many cultures have something similar to that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> italy has ravioli
> 
> china & japan have dumplings/pot stickers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Subcontinent has samosa....
> 
> You can usually find an easy prefab intro in your grocer's freezer.  I like to steam them out of the frozen state an then brown them for a coupla minutes in a frying pan.
Click to expand...


i just googled samosa- they look quite tasty............


----------



## BlindBoo

Pogo said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Churches are "advertising" now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plenty do and for a myriad of reasons. Services, hours, festivals, fish frys, etc...
> 
> I am going to a fish fry tonight with my parents. I want some homemade pierogies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Homemade pierogies are da bomb.
> 
> The point was that "advertising" means you're selling something.  Specifically you're trying to persuade people to buy something they don't need. (If they need it, it doesn't need advertising).  It's a revealing choice of gerund.
> 
> Either a Freudian slip, or perhaps somebody's been following the Rump Fraud University playbook:  "You don't sell products, benefits or solution --- you sell _feelings_".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay Pogo does this mean get rid of all Political Advertising, too?
> I think you have a great point there, do we need politicians telling us what we need?
> Are any selling real solutions or just themselves?
> 
> Jesus and Buddha shared Truth and Wisdom for FREE.
> Anyone is FREE to read the laws in the Bible and Constitution and
> enforce them directly instead of waiting on Govt to tell us what rights we have and don't have.
> They are already written and just require enforcement by the people to be social contracts
> where consent of the governed is the basis of law and governance.
> 
> Isn't it the business of political parties to take what is already FREE
> (ie freedom of choice and natural rights) and sell them back for profit?
> 
> Hmmm Pogo this advertising angle, maybe you are on to something here!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wasn't it a Shopping Center in Australia that made the call?  In the US, a politician would never get away with forcing that change on a Church.
> 
> Look what they did with their gun problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was a shopping centre editing its own sign, after which it relented and apologized.  The article never explained what the difference is between "Jesus" and "Christ" (obviously the first is a name and the second is a title) but it's a reasonable guess that the centre didn't want polarizing language on its entry sign as it might depress business therein.  That would be my guess.
Click to expand...


Typical "something out of nothing" from the Rabid Right. I gotta say, they have the formula down pat and can get their hoard of followers foaming at the mouth in a matter of minutes.  The truth takes so much longer to catch up, that by the time it does, there is a new "something" out there, and the truth never enters the frame.


----------



## Pogo

playtime said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've not had "perogies"....what are they? And what are the ingredients?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delicious folded dumpling, can include cheeses, veggies, whatever one likes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​One time many years ago a co-worker who happened to be from Poland brought me a whole bucket full of homemade pierogi for my birthday.  I loved 'em ever since.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Looks good....interesting how so many cultures have something similar to that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> italy has ravioli
> 
> china & japan have dumplings/pot stickers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Subcontinent has samosa....
> 
> You can usually find an easy prefab intro in your grocer's freezer.  I like to steam them out of the frozen state an then brown them for a coupla minutes in a frying pan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i just googled samosa- they look quite tasty............
Click to expand...


Then there's also Gyoza from further to the east.  Yum.

Pogo knows food.


----------



## OldLady

BlindBoo said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Plenty do and for a myriad of reasons. Services, hours, festivals, fish frys, etc...
> 
> I am going to a fish fry tonight with my parents. I want some homemade pierogies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Homemade pierogies are da bomb.
> 
> The point was that "advertising" means you're selling something.  Specifically you're trying to persuade people to buy something they don't need. (If they need it, it doesn't need advertising).  It's a revealing choice of gerund.
> 
> Either a Freudian slip, or perhaps somebody's been following the Rump Fraud University playbook:  "You don't sell products, benefits or solution --- you sell _feelings_".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay Pogo does this mean get rid of all Political Advertising, too?
> I think you have a great point there, do we need politicians telling us what we need?
> Are any selling real solutions or just themselves?
> 
> Jesus and Buddha shared Truth and Wisdom for FREE.
> Anyone is FREE to read the laws in the Bible and Constitution and
> enforce them directly instead of waiting on Govt to tell us what rights we have and don't have.
> They are already written and just require enforcement by the people to be social contracts
> where consent of the governed is the basis of law and governance.
> 
> Isn't it the business of political parties to take what is already FREE
> (ie freedom of choice and natural rights) and sell them back for profit?
> 
> Hmmm Pogo this advertising angle, maybe you are on to something here!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wasn't it a Shopping Center in Australia that made the call?  In the US, a politician would never get away with forcing that change on a Church.
> 
> Look what they did with their gun problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was a shopping centre editing its own sign, after which it relented and apologized.  The article never explained what the difference is between "Jesus" and "Christ" (obviously the first is a name and the second is a title) but it's a reasonable guess that the centre didn't want polarizing language on its entry sign as it might depress business therein.  That would be my guess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Typical "something out of nothing" from the Rabid Right. I gotta say, they have the formula down pat and can get their hoard of followers foaming at the mouth in a matter of minutes.  The truth takes so much longer to catch up, that by the time it does, there is a new "something" out there, and the truth never enters the frame.
Click to expand...

But at least we got some good food out of it


----------



## BlindBoo

OldLady said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Homemade pierogies are da bomb.
> 
> The point was that "advertising" means you're selling something.  Specifically you're trying to persuade people to buy something they don't need. (If they need it, it doesn't need advertising).  It's a revealing choice of gerund.
> 
> Either a Freudian slip, or perhaps somebody's been following the Rump Fraud University playbook:  "You don't sell products, benefits or solution --- you sell _feelings_".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay Pogo does this mean get rid of all Political Advertising, too?
> I think you have a great point there, do we need politicians telling us what we need?
> Are any selling real solutions or just themselves?
> 
> Jesus and Buddha shared Truth and Wisdom for FREE.
> Anyone is FREE to read the laws in the Bible and Constitution and
> enforce them directly instead of waiting on Govt to tell us what rights we have and don't have.
> They are already written and just require enforcement by the people to be social contracts
> where consent of the governed is the basis of law and governance.
> 
> Isn't it the business of political parties to take what is already FREE
> (ie freedom of choice and natural rights) and sell them back for profit?
> 
> Hmmm Pogo this advertising angle, maybe you are on to something here!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wasn't it a Shopping Center in Australia that made the call?  In the US, a politician would never get away with forcing that change on a Church.
> 
> Look what they did with their gun problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was a shopping centre editing its own sign, after which it relented and apologized.  The article never explained what the difference is between "Jesus" and "Christ" (obviously the first is a name and the second is a title) but it's a reasonable guess that the centre didn't want polarizing language on its entry sign as it might depress business therein.  That would be my guess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Typical "something out of nothing" from the Rabid Right. I gotta say, they have the formula down pat and can get their hoard of followers foaming at the mouth in a matter of minutes.  The truth takes so much longer to catch up, that by the time it does, there is a new "something" out there, and the truth never enters the frame.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But at least we got some good food out of it
Click to expand...


Silver Linings

Happy Friday!


----------



## Dan Stubbs

MindWars said:


> Church Forced to Remove the Word ‘Jesus’ From Easter Advertising
> 
> *A church has been forced to remove the word ‘Jesus’ from its signs ahead of Easter because it has been causing offence.*
> 
> 
> Nope there's no attack on Christians world wide, and the pathetic losers who bend over and obey "  the removal of it" , you are the weak ,........  Exactly the same in American bend over and obey you are weak.


*I did not know that the USA s speech Police have moved to there.*


----------



## irosie91

would    ISSA  be ok?


----------

